# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  دانلود کتاب آموزش SQL Server از مبتدی تا حرفه ای

## moharrami

سلام 
دوستان عزیز در زیر لینک های دانلود جزوات درس طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی رو براتون می گذارم که توسط استاد محمدپور زنجانی تو دانشگاه زنجان تدریس میشه 

فصل اول -ایجاد بانک اطلاعاتی
فصل دوم-معرفی زبان SQL
فصل سوم -معرفی SQL Server 2005
فصل چهارم -ابزارهای SQL Server 2005
فصل پنجم -Stored Procedures
فصل ششم -User-Defined Functions
فصل هفتم -اعمال جامعیت
فصل هشتم -تراکنش ها

این مجموعه بسیار مفید خواهد بود برای کسانی که قصد شروع به کار با SQL Server رو دارند و همچنین به دوستان با تجربه هم توصیه اکید می کنم که حتما نگاهی بهش بندازند چون مطالب خوب و جامعی داره. همه مطالب موجود قابل اجرا در SQL Server 2008 هست نیز هستند.
در ضمن از زحمات استاد محترم تشکر می کنم.

----------


## محمد سلیم آبادی

سلام،
در کل برای شروع و معرفی کار قشنگی. وقتی دو فصل "معرفی زبان SQL" و "اعمال جامعیت" رو خواندم مطالب سرفصل بندی نداشتن (فهرست) از اصطلاحات و معادل فارسی آن استفاده نکردن. 
اشکالات علمی وجود داره. در بخش جامعیت، صفحه ی 6 گفته شده قید چک در سطح فیلد و جدول، قیدی که به عنوان "در سطح جدول" گذاشتن اصلا معنا و مفهومی نداره از طرفی تا آنجایی که یادم در کتاب Date دو سطح برای قیود در نظر گرفته شده بود table level و database level اولی که همون قیود روی فیلد دومی از query گرفتن روی جداول دیگه انجام میشه. البته از subquery در check constraint در SQL Server نمیشه استفاده کرد که چارش استفاده از یک UDF در قید چک است.
زبان SQL چیزی به نام CREATE ASSERTION داره که قیود در سطح بانک رو اعمال می کنه.
http://sql-solutions.persianblog.ir/post/23/ 
فصل مربوط به زبان SQL بهتر بود فصل بندی باشه. 
مثلا 
Subquery 
--- Correlated subquery
---- Self contained subquery
--- Scalar subquery
---- Multi valued subquery 
و استیل کدها به شکل استاندارد بود بطور مثال : کلید واژه ها با حروف بزرگ نوشته شده بود از سیمی کلن در آخر عبارات استفاده شده بود. ماده ها بطور ستونی نوشته شده بودند تورفتگی و alignment حفظ شده بود و ...موفق باشید

----------


## Iran58

باسلام
فصل اول دانلودنميشه
باتشكر

----------

